# Installing T10897  DRO on G0619 Mill?? Not one bit of instructions included.



## turningwheels (May 13, 2020)

I just bought the mill and DRO and am getting into the fascinating world of machining. So far so good. However, the DRO didn't come with any instructions and I am very sure if it did, the translation from Chinese to English would be so bad it would be useless. So, does anyone have any advice on how to install this DRO? I am so new to these that I really don't want to F$$% it up.
Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 13, 2020)

I don’t have any advice specific to your mill but my experience is that because all mills and DROs are different, the owners have to engineer their DRO installs. 

Because you have a popular mill, I bet there are some examples to be found with a bit of google-fu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turningwheels (May 13, 2020)

You better believe I am using all of the Google-Fu that I can muster!


----------



## DavidR8 (May 13, 2020)

New DRO Install on a G0619/SX3








						New DRO Install on a G0619/SX3
					

A little back story:  I've been using my benchtop mill for a few years now and was looking at going somewhat digital for quite some time now. While I have no problems reading the dials and managing backlash (have been doing so until now and as of this writing still doing so) I wanted to simplify...




					r.tapatalk.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turningwheels (Jun 7, 2020)

SO it turns out that Grizzly forgot to include an instruction manual on the installation of the DRO. It took them a couple of days to find it. they then emailed it to me and after that it was smooth sailing. Still had to drill and tap about 6 screw holes, but that isn't that big of a deal in cast iron.


----------

